# Monetary prices we pay for raw



## Minoli (Jul 19, 2011)

What do you usually pay, or expect to pay when stocking up on meat? 

I know it'll vary by the type of meat and geographic location, just wondering what others pay. 

I feel I am overpaying a little bit: 
Chicken breast : $2.00/lb 
Frozen turkey necks: $0.75/lb 
Frozen chicken leg quarters: $0.60/lb 
Frozen whole headless rabbit: $2.00-3.00/lb (can't recall exact price) 

I've also bought pork neck bone, ground turkey and ground beef, but can't recall the exact prices. 

My last trip to the meat packaging plant was ~ $200.00 for ~ 165-170 lbs.

I also feed OM, but I get that from another source.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Everything has gone up. 

Chicken backs are $17/40#
Turkey necks $28/30# last time I bought them.
Pork neck cut in big chucks for me for free: $23/30#
Leg quarters I try to get on sale, but they are awful anymore. $7.90/10#
Offal I am usually able to stock up for $.99/#. If I bought whole liver it would be much cheaper. 
Beef and Pork heart are now well over $1/#
Tripe mixture, $3.65/2# tub when I buy by the case.
Most other turkey parts are now $1.29/#. 
Eggs I raise my self.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I pay $1.75/lb for beef, turkey and chicken MM; $1.65/lb for green tripe, and anywhere from $.95/lb to $1.25/lb for various RMBs. 

I seriously need to join a co-op, because it seems that everyone else is getting stuff cheaper than me!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't pay more than a $1/lb. Not sure what the prices were last time and we ordered a bunch of chicken for ourselves so that skewed the total. I think we did pay about $1.50 for pork but turkey hearts, chicken liver, turkey necks, chicken necks were all less than $1/lb. The beef is given to me thru a Sustainable's program. I think the duck necks were $1/lb last time I ordered. Tripe is about $2/lb or less.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Meaty chicken frames .36
Meaty chicken necks .55
Leg quarters .90
Chicken livers 1.05
Ground ck blend 1.80 (65% qtrs; 25% hearts; 10% liver
Ground beef blend 1.80
Ground turkey 1.00
Whole turkey necks 1.65
Ground wild boar 2.00
Beef blend tripe 1.94
Venison


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Well, I just ordered a 40-50lb box of chicken frames from Texas Tripe for $18 today...

But at the store, I'll buy for about...

Leg Quarters: $.49-$.59/lb
Liver (Pork): $.79/lb
Kidney (Beef): $1.19/lb
Whole Chickens: $.69-$.89/lb
Ground Beef: $1.99/lb
Pork Chops: $1.19-$1.39/lb
Tongue (Beef): $2/lb
Heart (Beef): $1.19-$1.29/lb
Pork Neckbones: $.79/lb
Turkey: $.99-$1.49/lb

I also make sure to pick through the meat that is about to expire...that's where all the best beef prices are.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Our staples are:
Chicken leg quarters - $0.59 lb
A beef and pork mix we get from a meat packer. He does a custom mix for us, 80% MM and 20% OM, ground up into a burger consistency - $0.80 lb
Ground venison from the same meat packer - $.80 lb
Eggs about $1 a dozen
Green tripe $2 lb

Then we round it out with turkey, fish, lamb, goat, more pork and whatever else we come across that is interesting at the grocery store, raw suppliers or local farmers. When something is on sale for a good price, we stock up. I just bought 100lbs of pork loin last week when it was on sale for $1.79 lb. Since we're able to get the bulk of their diet for well under $1 a pound, paying $2-$3 a pound for smaller amounts of other things to add variety doesn't break the bank. 

When the local Sustainable Selections group has extra we pick up as many totes of outdated grocery meat from them as we can get too at $20 for a full rubbermaid tote. But they haven't had any extra for months.


----------



## snowman20s (Mar 2, 2012)

Where do you guys get your raw foods at because I have never seen meat so cheap around here...


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

I pay between $1.49 - $6.00 / lb. You guys all do really well compare to me. Prices like that don't exist where I live and even if it does... I'm cautious about the quality of it.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Chris, where are you finding leg quarters for $.59/#?


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I get mine from Texas Tripe. You have to live in the state as all of his routes are in Texas.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I pay $60 a month to a Sustainable Selections co-op(the head of the co-op charges me $40 and I give her more for fuel to pick up/which still isn't enough!) For that $ I get 6-8 totes of past sale date meat. RMB's are mostly leg 1/4s & pork neck bones and whatever meat the big box store carries regularly. Lately lots of porterhouses and sirloins. In the holiday season we get too many whole turkeys! I know most of the meat I feed is from CAAFO farms, which concerns me.

I buy turkey [email protected] to $1.09 per pound~30#box
Green tripe is just under $2 per # + delivery(several of us go in on an order/split the delivery fee)
There is a small grocery store in a nearby city that will order in thymus, and I try to feed that now and then, but it is expensive. 
I try to keep a dog food grind from a local processor in my freezer for the times the SS pick ups are low(which has been ongoing recently). That runs $1.00 a # and is heart/tongue/liver-heavy on the liver.

I dread the day the SS contract is up for renewal. I feel blessed to be a part of it.


----------



## Woofers (Jul 22, 2012)

These are what I feed most often. 

Beef heart-$1.00/lb
Pork heart-$0.75/lb
Sheep heart-$1.49/lb
Boneless beef trim-$1.40/
Pork tongue-$1.19/lb
Lamb heart-$2.19/lb
Green tripe-$1.00/lb
Beef liver-$0.50/lb
Beef spleen-$0.65/lb
Pork kidney-$0.50/lb
Chicken leg quarters-$0.59/lb
Turkey necks-$0.81/lb


----------



## Woofers (Jul 22, 2012)

I feed 3 dogs (105 lbs, 82 lbs, and ~58 lbs) for about $150 per month. Occasionally $200+.


----------



## Minoli (Jul 19, 2011)

I need to look into joining a co-op, feel like I could get cheaper prices than what I'm currently paying.


----------

